# Need To Replace Radiator Fan.



## AllexxisF1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Fellas, 
First I appreciate these forums alot and I have been a frequent visitor since I started dating my Fiance' who own a 2006 350Z. 

Well I am selling my Integra Type R in a month and we will be using her car exclusively. Sure enough it over heats this weekend. 

Took it to the dealer and they ran their tests and the prognosis was that the dual radiator fan was broken. There is nothing wrong with the water pump, radiator or head gasket, just the fans. The technician also said there is electricity to the fans as well. 

So they quote me $650 to replace it. 

(After I pulled myself off the floor) I went ahead and looked online and found this part for $120 bucs. Now looking at this picture it looks like a simple drop in. 

I greatly appreciate any advice you guys can give or even a "how to" if one is available. Or if you guys think this not a job for a novice and should be handled by the dealer. 

Thanks again Fellas, and I hope to get some responses.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

I honestly can't remember if you have to pull the hoses or not but remove the screws, harneses and anything else connected to it and just lift up. That price sounds about right for OEM parts and labor. Did they quote you 1.0 or 1.5 for the labor?


----------



## NISSAN FAMILY (Aug 21, 2009)

is it the driver or passenger side fan?
im assuming u had the ac on when it overheated
my driver side fan has been out for over a year now, only tries to overheat if a/c is on
if im on the hwy i can use the a/c no prob

i do however have a complete fan assy im replacing mine with, if by chance it is your passenger side fan thats bad ill sell u my fan motor CHEAP 

awile back nissan only sold this as the complete shroud with both fans, ive heard that they now sell the fan motors seperate also, might want to check into that, should be ALOT cheaper than the whole assy


----------



## team south side (Jan 20, 2010)

I think there's a recall on the fan or they extended the warranty till 100,000 miles.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

team south side said:


> I think there's a recall on the fan or they extended the warranty till 100,000 miles.


That's on the Titan/Armada's


----------



## 69CRAIG (Aug 2, 2006)

*2006 350Z FAN RECALL*

There is a recall on the fans for 2006 350Z. I received it in the mail 4 weeks
ago. I am not at home and can't look up the mailage it covers. I will post it next week.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

OK, well I stand corrected. Yesterday I had a an 04 come in for overheating were the fans where not coming on. Checked ServComm and there is a warrenty extension on the 350's up to 80K for just the radiator fan assy. It is not a bullatin or recall just an extension.


----------



## 69CRAIG (Aug 2, 2006)

The warranty has been extended to 84 months, 80.000 miles. It is a shame that the factory Tech has to look in more than one place to get info on Bulletins, Recalls and Warranty extentions. I work for a large company and the people that actually work are the last to receive the information they need. It could be they want to keep us in the dark. Outkast thank you for taking your time to help!!!!


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

$650?. How much is the labor expense?.


----------

